# أثار سوريا ...........



## اني بل (18 أبريل 2015)

*اثار مدينة الرصافة المدمرة*​ 
المدينة المدمرة الرصافة ruined city of Resafa  تقع على  2 كمجنوب نهر الفرات في شمال سوريا . ليس هناك إمدادات المياه permantent من الربيع ، لذلك تم بناء خزانات ضخمة لتخزين مياه الأمطار الموسمية . لقد كانت نقطة انطلاق مهمة على الطرق بين حلب و تدمر و الصالحية .هو مذكور في العهد القديم كما رصف وكان معروفا خلال العصر الروماني / البيزنطية كما Sergiopolis ..في 305 بعد الميلاد اثنين من الجنود الرومان المسيحية ، سرجيوس وباخوس ، تعرضوا للاضطهاد و تعذيب لرفضها تضحية ل زحل. توفي متأثرا بجراحه باخوس ولكن لم يتخذ سرجيوس إلى الرصافة وقطع رأسهفي وقت لاحق انه تم تقنينه و البازيليك التي شيدت باعتباره بؤرة للحجاج، ومدينة أعيد تسميتها Sergiopolis .انخفض  المدينة بعد اقالة المتكررة من قبل القوات الساسانية في القرن 6 ، و الغزو  العربي في القرن 7 و زلزال كبير في القرن 8 من الغزوات المغولية في القرن  13. وتحوي على اثار اول كنيسة في العالم (كنيسة بيت الدر ة الصالحية) و (كنيسة سيرجيسوبوليس). وغيرها من الاثار.





 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​




الرصافة – الكنيسة وكنيسة القديس سرجيوس


https://farahe.wordpress.com/category/آثار-سوريا/​


----------



## اني بل (18 أبريل 2015)

*كنيسة** بيت الدرة – أول كنيسة في العالم*

الصالحية الكنيسة DuraEuropos church  التي تعرف أيضا باسم كنيسة بيت الدر ةالصالحية) هو أقرب البيت المسيحي استحسان الكنيسة.وهي تقع في بلدة دورا، الصالحية في  سوريا. انها واحدة من أقدم الكنائس المسيحية المعروفة،  وكان على ما يبدو منزل المحلية العادية تحويلها لعبادة بعض الوسطاء الوقت 233و 256، عندما تم التخلي عن بلدة الفتح الفعالة من قبل الفرس. كلا فهو أصغر وأقل شهرة وأقل زينت على نطاق واسع مع الجدار لوحات من فلوريدا الصالحية كنيس، رغم أن هناك العديد من أوجه الشبه الأخرى

*أول كنيسة في العالم : *دورا أوروبوس تحوي أول كنيسةفي  العالم مع حوض مخصص للعماد، كذلك عثر في دورا أوروبس على أقدم رسم تصويري  للسيد المسيح، هذا الرسم يصور معجزة شفاء المقعد، وهذه اللوحة موجودة  حالياً في جامعة يالي في نيويورك. كنيسة منزلية تعود إلى عام (232 م) في  عام 1934 اكتشفت البعثة أمريكية في دورا أوروبوس قطعة من مخطوط كتبه “تاتانيوس  السوري”، مؤسس فرقة “المتزهِّدين” وهي واحدة من سبع مذاهب نسكية مسيحية،  وهو باللغة اليونانية. وكان قد تُرجِم إلى عدة لغات منها اللاتينية  والأرمنية والعربية. وقد علَّق عليه القديس أفرام السرياني (القرن  الرابع.م). وهو المخطوط الوحيد المتبقي من كتابات تاتيانوس التي فُقِدَت  جميعاً.الجداريات  والرسومات والتي يعتقد العلماء أن بعضها يعود إلى عام 165 بعد ميلاد السيد  المسيح تم في آخر الثلاثينيات من القرن العشرين تم قص الجدران التي كانت  عليها الرسومات برفق ونقلها قطعة قطعة إلى دمشق، وعرضت في متحف دمشق الوطني



​




المرأة السامرية على البئر






 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​



شفاء مشلول




 

 

​



الراعي الصالح





المسيح وبطرس يمشي على الماء






النساء في المقبرة​


----------



## اني بل (18 أبريل 2015)

*المدن المنسية*​ 
(أو المدن الميتة) هي مدن وقرى أثرية سورية وهي المواقع والقرى الممتدة في جبال الكتلةالكلسية  ووديانها وشعابها في شمال غربي سوريا، حيث تقع في مساحة قدرها 5500 كم2،  تمتد من قورش (النبي هوري) شمالاً وحتى أفاميا جنوباً ومن حلب شرقاً وحتى  وادي العاصي غربا،ً وهي من أكثر تجمعات المناطق الأثرية في العالم يعود  بنائها إلى الفترة بين القرنين الأول والسابع للميلاد وأحياناً حتى القرن  العاشر وهي من المناطق الهامة في تاريخ المسيحية، وقد بلغ عددها 800 موقع  وقرية أثرية، منها ما هو مسكون حالياً ومنها ما هو غير مسكون ويقع معظمها  في محافظتي حلب وإدلب، بني فيها في فترة ازدهار المسيحية بين القرنين  الرابع والسادس للميلاد أكثر من 2000 كنيسة كانت درّتها بازيليك القديس سمعان العمودي التي تم بناؤها بين 476-491 م كمجمع ديني كامل، منها (كنيسة قلب لوزة  ، البازيليك الماروني في براد و وكنيسة خراب الشمس وكنائس اخرى مهجورة )  والتي كانت مكاناً للحج في الماضي وللسياحة في اليوم الحاضر، وقد أحصى  المعهد الفرنسي لآثار الشرق الأوسط (IFAPO)عدد  القرى والمواقع الأثرية في هذه المنطقة من شمال سورية هو 778 قرية، بينما  زاد عدد هذه القرى والمواقع حسب بحث الآباء الفرنسيسكان بقيادة عالم الآثار  الكاهن (باسكال كاستيلانا)، حيث تجولوا في جبال الكتلة الكلسية وبخاصة في  جبلي الدويلي والوسطاني وقاموا باكتشاف ما لم يكن معروفاً من القرى من قبل  ليصبح عددها أكثر من 800 مدينة وقرية أثرية. والمنطقة من أهم المناطق  القديمة الغنية بالآثار والمعالم التاريخية، فالتتابع التاريخي للحضارات  فيها ترك آثاراً عدة في القرى الأثرية منها (عين دارا و باريشا وجرادة  وبارا ومدينة سرجيلا وغيرها) والتلال التاريخية الأثرية المنتشرة في كتلة الجبال الكلسية وعلى امتداد منطقة طولها 140 كم وعرض 20-40 كم.  ​



كنيسة




بازيليك المارونية في براد




كنيسة خراب شمس




كنيسة في قرية خراب الشمس




كنيسة




كنيسة




كنيسة مهجورة، من القرن الرابع الميلادي




كنيسة سمعان العمودي




كنيسة سمعان العمودي




كنيسة سمعان العمودي




كنيسة قلب لوزة




كنيسة قلب لوزة




قرية جرادة




نقاض بارا




المدينة القديمة من إيبلا




ما تبقى من عين دارا




نقاض بارا




انقاض سرجلا




انقاض سرجلا




انقاض سرجلا




قرية باريشا




اخرى



قرية




قرية​


----------



## اني بل (18 أبريل 2015)

*حصن سليمان في سوريا*


يقع حصن سليمان Hosn Suleimanفي  محافظة طرطوس، ويبعد عنها50 كم شرقاً وعن صافيتا 20 كم باتجاه شمال شرق  وعن الدريكيش 15 كم، ويرتفع عن سطح البحر 790م حيث يتوضع في منخفض من الأرض  تحيط به المرتفعات الجبلية من كل الجوانب على السفوح الشمالية الغربية من  قمة النبي صالح وعلى مسافة 14كم إلى الشمال من بلدة مشتى الحلو.‏‏‏‏‏حصن  سليمان هو موقع أثري في على بعد 14 كم من مدينة ومصيف دريكيش وهو الاسم  العربي للحصن والمعبد واسمه القديم هوباثيوسي ، حيث أقام سكان جزيرة أرواد /أرادوس  الذين كانوا يسيطرون على جزء كبير من الساحل السوري، أقاموا  معبدالعشتروتوبعل، والحصن عبارة عن سور بحجارة ضخمة ويتوسط المكان هيكل  للمعبد الأثري.كان  يسمى في العصور القديمة بيت أخيخي وفق نصوص الكتابات اليونانية المكتشفة  في الحرم الكبير للمعبد حيث كان مكرَّسًا لعبادة إله محلي آرامي اسمه منقوش  باليونانية على أماكن مختلفة. الحصن هو عبارة عن معبدآرامي  قديم تمَّ تجديد بنائه وتوسيعه في الربع الثالث من القرن الثاني الميلادي.  لقد بنى الآراميون هذا المعبد بعد أن هربوا من الآشوريين وأتوا إلى هذه  المنطقة من جبال الساحل لأن الممالك الآرامية كانت غير قادرة على حماية  نفسها ولأنَّ الآشوريين كانوا يرهقونهم بالضرائب. وعندما توسع الآراميون  صاروا بحاجة إلى معبد مخصص لإلههم الرب “بيتو خيخي”. ويعد من أحسن المعابد  صيانة بعد معبد بلفي تدمروبعلبك

​ 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## اني بل (18 أبريل 2015)

*قلعة الحصن سوريا*​*
*​ قلعة الحصن هي قلعة صليبية تقع ضمن سلاسل جبال الساحل السوريضمن محافظة حمص في سوريا، وتبعد عن مدينة حمص 60 كم، ونظرًا للأهمية التاريخية والعمرانية للحصن فقد اعتبرتها منظمة اليونسكو قلعة تاريخية هامة لاحتوائها على تراثٍ إنساني عظيم، وفي عام 2006 م سُجلت القلعة على لائحة التراث العالمي إلى جانب قلعة صلاح الدين الأيوبي تعتبر هذه القلعة بكونها واحدة من أهم قلاع القرون الوسطى المحفوظة  في العالم، الموقع سكنه أولاً الأكراد الذين جلبهم الإدريسين في القرن  الحادي عشر لحماية خطوط التجارة قبل التوصل إلى تسوية ؛وكنتيجة لذلك فقد كانت تُعرف باسم حصن الأكراد، بمعنى “قلعة للأكراد  في 1142، أُعطيت القلعة لريموند الثاني كونت طرابلس الذي حولها إلى “المشفى فرسان“، وقد بقيت في حوزته حتى سقطت في 1271م وأصبحت تعرف باسم كراك دو اوسبيتال​
​

 

 

 

 

 



 

​ 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 

 

 






​


----------



## اني بل (18 أبريل 2015)

*مدينة سرجيلا الاثرية*​ سرجيلا: القرية السوريةالأثرية التاريخية سرجيلا في جبل الزاويةإلى الجنوب الغربي لمدينة إدلبفي سورياوالتي تبعد عنها مسافة /3/ كم و/20/ كم وتبعد عن مدينة أريحا (سوريا). تعطي هذه القرية صورة صادقة عن وضع الأرياف في سوريةالشمالية في الفترتين الرومانية[FONT=&quot] والبيزنطية [/FONT]وتدل آثارها على نمط متكامل ذات طبيعة خاصة من الحياة والنشاط البشري.​ خصائص سرجيلا​ سرجيلا  تقع في واد ممتد من الشمال إلى الجنوب، ولمعرفة المزيد من خصائص هذه  البلدة التاريخية البائدة ومدى الأهمية التاريخية والدينية لمجموعة من  المدن والقرى التي ازدهرت في فترة زمنية وكان لها الشأن الكبير ضمن نطاق  مجموعة من المدن السورية التاريخية الهامة في هذه المنطقة، فقد تواصلت  الأبحاث ودراسة المعطيات التاريخية ووجد ارتباط وثيق لكافة المدن والقرى  التي شكلت وحدة متكاملة ذات أهمية اقتصادية واجتماعية ودينية، حيث نجد في  سرجيلا الأبنية الأثرية العديدة والمتنوعة مثل البيوت والمساكن، الكنائس،  الحمامات، قاعات عامة، معاصر زيت، خزانات، مدافن وقبور. ولكن الأبنية  والبيوت هي التي تحتل المركز الأهم، وهي مبنية على نمط واحد مؤلف من ثلاثة  عناصر أساسية، والبيوت السكنية: أقدمها البيوت التي توجد في الوادي عند  ابتداء سفح الجبل.​ كان  سكان هذه المساكن والبيوت غالبا من الفلاحين النشيطين وهم الذين استصلحوا  الأراضي الزراعية المحيطة بالقرية وكانوا يطبقون اقتصاد الاكتفاء الذاتيبدمج الزراعة مع تربية المواشي وأحيانا بزراعة الزيتونوصناعة الزيت زيت الزيتون» وتعتبر المنطقة من أقدم مناطق زراعة شجر الزيتونفي العالم.​ كان سكان سرجيلا يتكلمون اللغة السريانيةالسورية القديمة ويعرفون اللغة اليونانية، وتداخلت في تقاليدهم بعض عادات المدن كنموذج لسلوكهم الاجتماعي وتحول هؤلاء السكان إلى المسيحيةبعد أن كانوا وثنيينوكان للمسيحيةشأن  كبير في سرجيلا لفترة طويلة وتدل أثارها على الاهمية الكبيرة لها في  الحقبة المسيجية الأولى مكونة مع عدد كبير من المدن والقرى الأثرية السورية  في هذه المنطقة أهم مناطق المسيحية في الشرق​
​ 







































​


----------



## اني بل (18 أبريل 2015)

*كنيسة مار سمعان العمودي سوريا*​ 
Church of Saint Simeon Stylites

هو مبنى تاريخي يقع على بعد 30كم إلى الشمال الغربي من حلب، سوريا. انه اقدم مبنى شاخص من الكنيسة البيزنطية، التي يعود تاريخها إلى القرن الخامس بنيت على موقع قلعة سمعان العمودي، وهو راهب ناسك شهير، والكنيسة 

دير سمعان أو دير ثلانيسوس هو ديرفي سوريا بالقرب من مدينة حلب السورية. وقد سمي دير سمعان نسبة للقديس والناسك السوري – سمعان العامودي الذي ولد عام 389 م ببلدة (سيسان) جنوب جبل سمعان (جزء من جبل الزاوية) ولجأ إلى دير ثلانيسوس والذي عرف لاحقا باسم دير وقلعة سمعان وكان ذلك في عام 412 م حيث كان يصوم أياما بدون طعام أو شراب ويبقى أياما واقفا مسبحا الله ومتعبدا، اعتزل سمعان العامودي  في هذا المكان متعبدا وناسكا يعيش فوق عامود بارتفاع – 40 ذراعا / 15 مترا  تقريبا لمدة أكثر من أربعين سنة وكان تلاميذه يصعدون له فوق رأس العامود  ويزوره الناس للقداسة.في جبل سمعان تمتد منطقة أثرية تضم دير سمعان وكنيسة سمعان التي بنيت عام  490 م التي  تعد من أروع الكنائس المسيحية والتي كانت في أحد الفترات قلعة حصينة أيام  صلاح الدين، ومايزال دير سمعان بمنشآته ومبانيه قائما حتى اليوم ويزوره  السياح والمتدينين من مختلف أنحاء العالم.

وقد كان عمر بن عبد العزيزخامس الخلفاء الراشدين قد عين أميرًا على إمارة دير سمعان وظل واليًا عليها حتى سنة 86 هـ. وتوفي الوالي في دير سمعان ودفن فيها





 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## اني بل (18 أبريل 2015)

*اثار مدينة بصرى*​ 
*بُصْرَى* هي مدينة تاريخية تتبع محافظة درعافي الجمهورية العربية السوريةحيث تبعد 40 كم عن مركز مدينة درعاوحوالي 140 كم عن دمشقوترتفع عن سطح البحربحوالي /850/ مترا، كانت بصرى عاصمة دينية ومركزا تجاريا هاما وممرا على طريق الحريرالذي يمتد إلى الصينومنارة للحضارة في عدة عصور تعود لآلاف السنين، وكان الرسول الكريم محمد بن عبد الله،أثناء رحلاته التجارية إلى دمشق (الشام) قد مر ببصرى وقابل الراهب بحيراالمسيحي الذي تنبأ بنبوته

من القرى المجاورة لمدينة بصرى صمادومعربهوجمرين، وتتوسط منطقة حافلة بالآثار والأوابد الرومانية واليونانية وغيرها، علمًا أن المدينة تبعد 140 كم من العاصمة السورية دمشق. وهي أغنى مدن التاريخ على الإطلاق فالسائر في شوارعها يشعر وكأنه يعانق ملوك الرومانبهيبتهم  ويعيش في الزمن الغابر وكأنه أحد أشخاص ذاك الزمان، بصرى اسم ارتبط بالقلب  فكل فحجارتها كالبشر تروى الكثير من الأساطير وتداعب خيال الزائر ومشاعره

​





































​


----------



## اني بل (18 أبريل 2015)

*ديرمارجرجيس من الآثار السورية المهمة
*

يقع  دير مارجرجيس اومقام الخضر عليه السلام، على الطريق القديم الذي يربط  الساحل بالداخل، كان يسمى قديماً الحميراء وتسميته بذلك نسبة الى موقع اثري  الى الشرق من الدير يدعى الحميراء، ويرجح ان يكون موقعاً لقرية قديمة قد  تحمل هذا الاسم نسبة لإله المطر عند الشعوب القديمة ويشتهر بكنيسته القديمة  ومخطوطاته يرجح بعض الدارسين ان لفظة حميراء تعود الى الكلمة اليونانية  خوميروس التيتعني السيل، والمعروف ان المنطقة معرضة للامطار الغزيرة  والسيول في فصل الشتاء. ‏​ يقال: ان  الدير شيد على انقاض هيكل وثني للإله هوميرا، واصبح اساساً للديرالقديم  الطابق الارضي والدير معاصر لدير سيدة صيدنايا البطريركي، وقد رجحبعضهم ان  الامبراطور يوستنيانوس البيزنطي هو الذي بنى الديرين معاً فيالقرن السادس  الميلادي، ويشغل الدير مساحة تناهز الستة الاف مترمربع، بنيكله بالحجر  الكلسي على الطراز البيزنطي المتأثر بالفن العربي الذي اساسهوفرة العقود  والقناطر والاقواس. ‏اماالكنيسة الحديثة فقدشيدت في عام 1857 م يحتوي الدير  على نفائس اثرية وفنيةرائعة ،وفي البوابة الجنوبية يوجد حجر يحتوي نقوشاً  دينية مختلفة، وتعدرئاسة الدير قاعة في الكنيسة لتكون متحفاً يضم القطع  الاثرية الموجودة فيه،من أهم هذه الموجودات:​ 1  ـ ايقونسطاس الكنيسة القديمة وهو مصنوع من خشب الابنوس ويعد من روائعالفن  الحضري وايقوناته تحمل طابع المدرسة الحلبية للرسم، ويعود تاريخ حفرهالى  مطلع القرن التاسع عشر. ‏
2 ـ ايقونسطاس الكنيسة المحدثة وهو من خشب الجوز، نفذ على نمط الايقونسطاس  القديم ورسومه، الا انه يتميز عنه بالنحت الفاخر للاعمدة مع قواعدها  وبتجانسها. ‏وايقوناته تنتمي في فن الرسم الى مدرسة القدس، وتاريخ هذه يعود  الى منتصف القرن التاسع عشر، وقد استمر العمل في هذا الايقونسطاس مدة 34  عاماً لتنفيذه. ‏​ 3 ـ هناك العديد من التحف الاثرية كالكؤوس والمراوح والصواني والصلبان والعديد من المخطوطات الاثرية القديمة والكتب. ‏ 
مخطوطة الخليفة عمربن الخطاب ‏ 
وهي احدى اهم مخطوطات الدير، ورد فيها تحديد العلاقات التي تربط المسيحيين بالمسلمين والمخطوطة قسمان: ‏ 
1 ـ قسم اثري قديم هو عبارة عن مجموعة اختام بالحبر الاسود. ‏ 
2 ـ  قسم لصق بالقسم الاول الاثري، وهو عبارة عن مخطوط من الورق الملصق على  قماش يشير الى ما أملاه النبي محمد ے على معاوية بن أبي سفيان بشأن تنظيم  العلاقات الاجتماعية مع المسيحيين، ويحمل هذا القسم توقيع الخلفاء الراشدين  كما يشير إلى انه تم في السنة الرابعة للهجرة. ‏يعتبر الدير من الاثار  السورية المهمة، وهو مسجل رسمياً في مديرية الاثار والمتاحف، يؤمه السياح  سنوياً بالالاف كما يقصده الزوار من اماكن مختلفة خاصة عند الاحتفال بعيد  القديس جاورجيوس في السادس من ايار من كل عام، وفي مناسبة عيد الصليب في  الرابع عشر من ايلول، حيث يؤمه مئات الالوف من الزوار من مختلف الطوائف  والدير تابع لطائفة الروم الارثوذكس. ‏ نبع الفوار ‏ نبع الفوار في وادي  العطشان قرب دير مارجرجيس وهو عبارة عن مغارة ينزل اليها بعدة درجات، تنتهي  الى فتحة واسعة يخرج منها الماء على دفعات دورية، ذات فترات زمنية غير  منتظمة تتراوح مابين عدة ايام وشهر كامل، يدوم خروج الماء منه بضع ساعات  تمتد أحياناً لمدة يومين تسبق خروج الماء اصوات هدير باطني تظهر إثرها  المياه على دفعات ثم تصبح مستمرة. ‏تعلل هذه الظاهرة بانسداد الفوهة بالماء  وانضغاط الهواء المحصور بالتغذية المائية الضمنية« الراشحة» ومن ثم اندفاع  الماء بقوة الهواء المضغوط. ‏ اما الاهالي فينظرون الى النبع نظرة قدسية  لانه يسقي اراضي وبساتين الدير في الوادي. ‏ وعندما يفور النبع تسيل المياه  من عدة ينابيع جانبية من النبع الرئيسي يدعوها الاهالي بالهدوء. يزور  النبع عدد كبير من السياح سنوياً خاصة زوار الدير، ويتجمع الناس حول فتحة  النبع في انتظارفورانه، وحين يفور يعتبرون ذلك فألاً حسناً فيرقصون ويهزجون  ويقدمون النذور ويذبحون الاضاحي. واحياناً يقيم البعض لعدة ايام في انتظار  فورانه، فإذا ذهبوا ولم تظهر المياه ذهبوا آسفين وقد اقيم حول النبع عدة  مقاصف سياحية لاستقبال الزوار. ‏

​ 

​ ​ 

​ 

​ ​ 

​ 

​ 

​ ​ 

​ 

​ 

​


----------



## اني بل (18 أبريل 2015)

*قلعة حلب في سوريا*​ 
قلعة حلب قصر محصن يعود إلى العصور الوسطى. تعتبر قلعة حلب إحدى  أقدم وأكبر القلاع في العالم، يعود استخدام التل الذي تتوضع عليه القلعة  إلى الألفية الثالثة قبل الميلاد، حيث احتلتها فيما بعد العديد من الحضارات  بما في ذلك الإغريق والبيزنطيين والمماليك والأيوبيين، بينما يظهر أن أغلب البناء الحالي يعود إلى الفترة الأيوبية. أجرت عليها مؤسسة آغا خان للثقافة والجمعية الأثرية في حلب عمليات حفظ واسعة في عام 2000. تقع القلعة في مركز المدينة القديمة التي أدرجتها منظمة اليونسكوعلى لائحة مواقع التراث العالمي عام أظهر معبد إله العاصفة هدد المكتشف  حديثاً في قلعة حلب أن تاريخ استخدام التل الذي تقوم عليه القلعة في الوقت  الحاضر يعود إلى منتصف الألفية الثالثة قبل الميلاد، كما أشير إليه في  النصوص المسمارية في إبلا وماري. ويقال بأن النبي إبراهيم كان يحلب غنمته على تل القلعة وبعد انحسار الدولة السور- حيثية تركزت في حلب. كما سيطر الآشوريين على المنطقة في فترة امتدت ما بين القرن الثامن قبل الميلاد حتى القرن الرابع قبل الميلاد، حيث سيطرت الإمبراطورية البابلية الحديثة عليها وتلاهم الفرس ما بين (539-333) قبل الميلاد



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​ 

​ 

​


----------



## اني بل (18 أبريل 2015)

*آثار تدمر (مملكة تدمر)

* بالإنجليزية: Palmyra) وتقع عاصمتها في مدينة تدمرفي وسط الجمهورية العربية السورية وقد كانت من أهم الممالك العربية القديمة التي ازدهرت بشكل خاص عهد ملكتها زنوبيا تبعد 215 كيلو متر شمال مدينة دمشق 70 كيلو متر عن مدينة السخنة وحوالي 160 كيلو متر عن مدينة حمص ونهر العاصي، وكانت حضارتها تنافس حضارة الإمبراطورية الرومانية القديمة. التسمية . معنى اسمها باللغة الآراميةܬܕܡܪܬܐ، “تدمرتا”  ومعناها المعجزة مدينة تدمر مدينة أثرية تعد من أقدم المدن التاريخية في  العالم التي تنتشر على مساحة كبيرة مثل الشارع المستقيم الذي تحيط به  الأعمدة وقوس النصر والمسرح والمدرج والقصور والمعابد وأهمها معبد بل (بعل)  والمدافن الملكية وقلعة ابن معن وتماثيل وآثار كثيرة تنطق بعظمة مدينة  تدمر التي نافست عاصمة الإمبراطورية روما أيام مجدها وأصبحت عاصمة لأهم  ممالك الشرق مملكة تدمر​ *تاريخ مملكة تدمر* كانت الطبيعة السكانية لمملكة تدمر مقسمة إلى طبقات هم: النبلاء والكهنة والمواطنين المواطنون هم أبناء العشائر وكان بعض هذه العشائر أحلاف.أحرار، عبيد، أجانب. العبيد وهم عبيد السادة وخدمهم، الأجانب وهم التجار والوافدين إلى المملكة المزدهرة تجاريا بقصد العمل أو التجارة. وقد  اعتنى التدمريون بالزراعة، فواحة تدمر الغناء يزرع فيها كافة أنواع  المزروعات وأهمها النخيل، كما وأنهم نظموا الأقنية المتطورة وأساليب الري  وأقاموا السدود لحجز وجمع المياه وتنظيم توزيعها وفق نظام وترتيب متطور  خاص. وحفروا الآبار للشرب والري وشيدوا الأحواض والخزانات. أما في العصر  الحديث فأغلبية السكان يعملون في السياحة وقيل إنهم من أكثر الناس كرم في  بلاد الشام 


​ *



*​ [FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/FONT]​ 



​ 
[FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/FONT]​ 



​ [FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/FONT]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/FONT]​ 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​  
​


----------



## اني بل (18 أبريل 2015)

*قلعة النمرود* *الاثرية*​ *قلعة النمرود قرب جبل الشيخ

*​ *



*​ [FONT=&quot]
قلعة النمرود مر بجانبها في طريقه إلى جبل الشيخ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]كل من يقرأ هذه السطور ولكن نسبة قليلة جدا دخل إليها وتعرف إليها من قريب رغم جمالها الأخاذ ووفرة الآثار فيها

[/FONT]​ 



​ [FONT=&quot]
تعرف قلعة النمرود بالاسم العربي “قلعة الصبيبة” ويعني[/FONT][FONT=&quot]شديد الانحدار نسبة للأودية المنحدرة التي[/FONT][FONT=&quot]تحيط  بها أما الاسم نمرود فقد جاء نسبة لنمرود بطل الصيد الأسطوري وربما يكون  نفس النمرود في قصة  إبراهيم  والذي يعتقد أن الله قد  عاقبه في هذا المكان

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
تعد قلعة النمرود من أكبر وأجمل القلاع التي ما زالت قائمة منذ العصور الوسطى حتى يومنا [/FONT][FONT=&quot]في الشرق الأوسط قاطبة . فقد بنيت القلعة على الطريق المؤدي من مدينة صور في لبنان مرورا بشمال سهل الحولة والبانياس[/FONT][FONT=&quot]وحتى دمشق[/FONT][FONT=&quot] .[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]القلعة  مبنية بشكل طولي حيث اندمجت مع المبنى الطوبوغرافي لسلسلة الجبل الذي  أقيمت عليه ولذلك نجد أن عرضها يتغير بناء على التضاريس الجبلية للمنطقة  ويتراوح بين عرض 50-150 مترا أما طولها فيصل إلى 420 مترا

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
تقع  هذه القلعة على سفوح جبل الشيخ على سلسلة جبلية ترتفع نحو 815 م عن سطح  البحر. بنيت القلعة في منطقة جبلية ساحرة حيث تحيط بها أودية عميقة من جميع  النواحي بحيث شكلت لها حماية طبيعية [/FONT][FONT=&quot]حصينة

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
تبلغ  مساحة القلعة 33 دونما وتحيطها حديقة وطنية تبلغ مساحتها 195 دونما نجد  فيها أشجار الزيتون والأحراش الطبيعية وخاصة شجرة الملول والسنديان[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]يحيط  بالقلعة أسوار منيعة تعلوها حصون وأبراج مراقبة وأقيمت داخل تلك الأسوار  قلعة داخلية في الجهة الشرقية سكنها الحاكم وقلعة أخرى في الجهة الغربية

[/FONT] 



​ [FONT=&quot]
حتى  قبل سنوات قليلة كان المعتقد السائد في أن بناة القلعة هم الصليبيون إلا  أن حفريات جديدة كشفت عن أن بناة القلعة هم المسلمون وتحديدا الأيوبيون ومن  ثم المماليك حيث بدأ بناءه السلطان الأيوبي العزيز عثمان عام 1230م [/FONT][FONT=&quot]بدعم من السلطان المعظم في دمشق كخط دفاع للأيوبيين أما الحملات الصليبية في تلك الفترة

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]وقد عثر على موجودات أثرية منقوشة باللغة العربية تثبت ذلك[/FONT][FONT=&quot].

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]نجح  المغول في احتلال القلعة ولكن الأمر لم يدم عليهم إذ قضى عليهم المماليك  عام 1260 م في معركة عين جالوت الشهيرة وبقيت القلعة تحت سيطرة المماليك  لسنوات طويلة وقد شهدت أوج عظمتها في البناء والمكانة المرموقة لدى زعماء  المماليك والكتابات والآثار الموجودة فيها حتى اليوم لهي خير دليل على  عظمتها في زمنهم[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]بقي  شأن القلعة عاليا زمن الأتراك لكنه أخ يضمحل رويدا رويدا تحولت القلعة مع  سقوط الإمبراطورية العثمانية إلى مشتى للبهائم والمواشي حتى نهاية الانتداب  الفرنسي على سوريا

[/FONT]​ 



​ [FONT=&quot]
استغل  السوريون هذا الموقع لنصب مدافعهم الموجهة غربا وجنوبا نحو إسرائيل عام  1976 وبعد سقوط الجولان في يد إسرائيل تحولت القلعة إلى موقع سياحي هام  يتبع لسلطة الحدائق الوطنية بعد أن قامت دائرة الآثار بترميمها[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. نجد في القلعة اليوم :أسوار ،حصون ،أبراج مجمعات مياه، قاعات داخل القصر،سراديب ومخابئ تحت الأرض،مخازن،برك مياه،منقوشات عربية[/FONT][FONT=&quot]أيوبية ومملوكية ، مطلات ساحرة لجميع الجهات وخاصة نحو منطقة الحولة والبانياس والقرى الدرزية[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT]​


----------



## اني بل (18 أبريل 2015)

*كنيسة قلب لوزة*

*  لؤلؤة كنائس شمال سوريا*​ 
هي  كنيسة من طراز البازليك فاقت حاجات السكان الروحية نظراً لكبر مساحتها (  56, 25 م × 15.00 م ) و يعتقد أنها كانت مركزاً للحج يخدم المنطقة كلها.  اختلف علماء الآثار في تحديد تاريخ بنائها : صنفها تشالنكو من بين كنائس  منتصف القرن الخامس بينما أعاداها بتلر ودوفوغويه إلى القرن السادس إلا أن  بتلر فيما بعد أكد على أن بناءها قد تم في العام 480 م . بازليك قلب لوزة،  لؤلؤة كنائس شمال سوريا، تميزت بالعناصر المعمارية الجديدة التي أدخلت على  بنائها ولربما لأول مرة في أبنية الكنائس و منها الحنية البارزة المزينة  بصفين من الأعمدة المتراكبة في واجهتها الخارجية , رواق المدخل الرئيسي  المميز بقوسه الكبيرة الرابطة بين برجين يقعان على أطرافه حيث أدراج الصعود  التي توصل إلى الممر فوق رواق المدخل وإلى سطح الأبهاء الطرفية . عناية  فنية فائقة أدخلت على بناء الكنيسة حيث الزخارف الرائعة المنحوتة للأفاريز  والأربطة ونجفات الأبواب , وتيجان الأعمدة وغيرها.

لم يبق من معالم القرية الأثرية إلا الكنيسة البازيليك التي استفاض دوفوغويه في وصفها منذ اكتشافه لها عام.وجد في باحة الكنيسة الشمالية ناقوس بأبعاد 2.48 م × 1.16 م .يعود إلى الذي تبرع ببناء الكنيسة 1862 .في  جنوب غرب القرية يوجد أربعة فنادق أهمها ذلك الذي بني على بعد 150 م جنوب  غرب الكنيسة ولقد بنيت هذه الفنادق لاستقبال الحجاج الذين كانوا يتوافدون  إلى الكنيسة البازليك أكثر  من عشرين معصرة انتشرت حول القرية وخاصة في الجهة الجنوبية الغربية وكان  هذا العدد يفوق احتياجات سكانها. ويعتقد أنها أنشئت لتأمين الزيت لإنارة  الكنيسة البازيليك ولإيفاء نذور الحجاج وأحد تلك المعاصر تم حفرها بأبعاد  كبيرة قرب الجدار الشمالي لسور الكنيسة.



*قرية قلب لوزة الأثرية*

قرية أثرية في الجبل الأعلى . قرية قلب لوزة الأثرية نمت و تطورت في الفترة المسيحية البيزنطية
قلب لوزة موقع أثري يقع على مسافة 65 كم جنوب غرب مدينة حلب شمال جبل الأعلى وعلى بعد 1700 م من موقع بحيو الأثري
هذا الموقع الأثري الذي نما وتطور في الفترة المسيحية البيزنطية، بقي مأهولاً حتى وصول الروم البيزنطيون في القرن العاشر.
انتشرت القرية الأثرية الصغيرة على مساحة تقارب 3 هكتار . ولم يتجاوز عدد بيوتها السكنية العشرين

​





كنيسة قلب لوزة من الخارج- سوريا







كنيسة قلب لوزة – سوريا







































​


----------



## Maran+atha (18 أبريل 2015)

شكرا كثير للموضوع الرائع جدا 
اختى الغالية المميزة انى بل 

حقا احب الكنائس الاثرية وبشعر انها بركة كبيرة جدا 

بركة هذة الكنائس المقدسة تكون معنا 
وشفاعة كل القديسين والشهداء الذين حفظوا على الايمان بدمهم الغالى نكون معنا 

حقيقى كل الكنائس الاثرية يجب ترميمها والحفاظ عليها 

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويكون معك دائما 
فيحافظ عليك ويفرح قلبك ويحقق كل امنياتك للأبد آمين​


----------

